# Contract Approval Returns



## ShadeScapesInc. (Jan 20, 2005)

When do most of you guys send out your contracts and when do you get them back? thanks


----------



## bcf (Oct 29, 2003)

I was late this year; didn't send them out until about a week ago. I wrote that I need them back by November 30th. I wanted to get them out mid October, but had too much fence work to get to.


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

We try to get them out by the end of Aug beginning of sept. Have to be in hand by November 30th.


----------



## silvetouch (Jul 29, 2004)

*automatic contract renewal*

This isn't exactly the same topic, but simialar.
How many of you have an auto-renewal clause in your contract. 
For example, the contract will automatically renew if you don't cancel 30 days prior to experation. Less paperwork i think.
Let me know what you guys thing. Also, legal aspect.


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

paponte said:


> We try to get them out by the end of Aug beginning of sept. Have to be in hand by November 30th.


Same for us.. Phone started ringing off the hook about a week ago. Always amazes me how many people "forget" about the snow and wait until there is 4" on the ground before they start looking for a contractor.


----------



## Mowerpan (Jan 31, 2005)

Ya it seems like no one here expected the snow this soon. The lady at the car store when i was buying stuff for my plow a week before our first snow yesterday commented on how I was gettin ready a little early. Most of the lots around here aren't even plowed so now guess what? Yup there all ice, no salt no plowing nothing. Only lots that are clear are the big retail chains and a few small places.

O well video store(very icey parkinglot not plowed) will regret not having the lot plowed when someone with a tall truck cant stop and smashes into there large windows.


----------

